# need the basics for casting



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

i just bought a penn squall and have no idea how to cast. i have used regular bait casters for years now so i know how to stop backlash but as far as the technique of the pendulum cast and such i have no idea. i have wached the videos on the form but im still haveing truble seeing ware to stop the waight. so and info would be very helpful. thanks


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Don't see where the pendulum cast is that benificial fishing. Distance on the field, yess, but off the beach, I prefer the basic ground cast, works for me without all that lead "flying" around.... salt


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

what do you mean by ( off the ground cast)? also my thumb is getin burned up do most people ware a glove or something


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Groundcast - Cast that begins with the sinker in static position laying on the ground. 

Here are a couple of clips that may help. This is a tournament style groundcast, you can (should) take out some of the rotation which will simplify things a bit for a fishing cast. Pay particular attention to the hand/arm position. You need to learn to push/pull.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU&feature=related

My advice is to leave the pendulum cast alone for a while. Practice and learn the groundcast. Performed properly, it is good for 95+ % of the distance that a_ very well _ executed pendulum can provide without the hassles of a swinging sinker.

If you are burning your thumb then you are coming in too soon with the power. You have to accelerate through the cast. *Start slow and finish fast*. Once the sinker is moving then you can add power, finishing fast with a strong punch/pull without the thumbslip.

Hope this gets you started in the right direction.

Tommy


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you Tommy


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tommy said:


> Groundcast - Cast that begins with the sinker in static position laying on the ground.
> 
> Here are a couple of clips that may help. This is a tournament style groundcast, you can (should) take out some of the rotation which will simplify things a bit for a fishing cast. Pay particular attention to the hand/arm position. You need to learn to push/pull.
> 
> ...



thank you this is exacly what i needed.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Those are some great Videos Tommy


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

what piont in the cast can you let some presher off the spool . i was trying to not let it slip till the end of the cast but i broke alot of lines. but it did get me to just under 100 yrds.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Shockleader*

If you are breaking lines on the cast then I assume you are not using a shockleader.

USE A SHOCKLEADER.

The purpose of the shockleader is to handle the stress that powercasting puts on the line. Line breaking during the cast can send a sinker flying down the beach and hurt someone or much worse.

USE A SHOCKLEADER.

A rule of thumb is to use 10lbs of shockleader for every ounce of weight. If you are throwing 5 oz then you need a 40-50 lb test mono leader long enough to wrap 8 times around your reel all the way to your terminal tackle when you are ready to cast. 

There are several good shockleader knots that hold great. Learn one and use it.

Another great benefit is in landing a big fish. When you get the shockleader knot on your reel you know it's safe to drag the fish on up onto the beach.

Please be safe and USE A SHOCKLEADER.

Tommy


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

i was uesing 150lbs shockleader but i only had 4 foot left so that is probly why it broke. thanks for the help


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

4 feet of 150 would be a good terminal leader for shark fishing.... 

To get the job done it needs to be 20-30' depending on the length of the rod, the length of the drop and how many turns on the reel.

Glad to help.

Tommy


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

just wondering if you had any work done to the reel or is it stock?


----------



## jmmiller41385 (Dec 21, 2010)

what are some of the good shock leader knots. Im getting quite a few head aches trying to get good at one it can't seem to get any of them to hold. I am joining 15lb line to 40 lb leader. Ive tried the albright knot, wrapping the 40 lb and looping the 15t and the knot holds but its too big and bulky and keeps getting hung up in the guides. I can't get the knot to hold when I wrap the 15 pound line. Ive also tried a double uni knot splice and ive never gotten that knot to hold. Ive considered gluing the knot but the bottom line the knot should hold without glue so gluing the knot just puts glue on a bad knot.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the slim beauty should'nt need glue don't think it would hurt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

gunboy111 said:


> i just bought a penn squall and have no idea how to cast. i have used regular bait casters for years now so i know how to stop backlash but as far as the technique of the pendulum cast and such i have no idea. i have wached the videos on the form but im still haveing truble seeing ware to stop the waight. so and info would be very helpful. thanks


how do you like the squall reel and what rod are you using?


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

mjg3 said:


> how do you like the squall reel and what rod are you using?


I love it. After about 20 casts I'm already hitting 100 yards. It's on a 12' oceanmaster 6-12 oz 


And it's stock. Is there something I should do to it?


----------

